# My First Pumpkin Soap!



## KatieShephard (Sep 8, 2014)

I did a test batch last week of pumpkin soap...trying pumpkin for the first time and a fragrance for the first time.  Glad I did a small test batch, because I used too much fragrance!  Live and learn.  This batch I did a couple of days ago came out great!  I got the little pumpkin mold from Michael's (with my 40% off coupon  ) and love how cute they came out.  I do think I should have waited an extra day or two to unmold them since they felt a little sticky...you can see my fingerprints on them, but they are for my use so it doesn't matter too much.

Best part was when I was washing my molds out today...well, holy hell my hands feel sooo soft.  I think this one is a winner!


----------



## KatieShephard (Sep 8, 2014)

fyi...the four in the top right corner aren't fragranced and are a little lighter in color than the others.  I wanted to see what the soap would smell like "au natural"


----------



## LunaSkye (Sep 8, 2014)

They are definitely cute little soaps. I'm curious as to how a pumpkin soap would feel on the skin. :smile:


----------



## KatieShephard (Sep 8, 2014)

LunaSkye said:


> They are definitely cute little soaps. I'm curious as to how a pumpkin soap would feel on the skin. :smile:



Well, my hands feel AMAZING...I can't wait to use it in the shower!  There is coconut milk in the recipe...which my skin loves.


----------



## LunaSkye (Sep 8, 2014)

Then I guess it's settled: I should try to make a pumpkin soap and a pumpkin beer soap (since it's pumpkin beer season).  I owe you a thank you since I was thinking of making something new. Your thread was my sign.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 8, 2014)

Those turned out very nice.  I like the pumpkin mold.


----------



## KatieShephard (Sep 8, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> Those turned out very nice.  I like the pumpkin mold.



Thank you!  The mold is a Wilton mold...found it with all the Halloween stuff out.  I'm hoping they make one similar at Christmas that has little trees


----------



## doriettefarm (Sep 8, 2014)

Pumpkin is next on my list and I NEED that pumpkin mold!  Guess I'll be making a trip to Michael's.


----------



## Khanjari (Sep 9, 2014)

KatieShephard said:


> Thank you!  The mold is a Wilton mold...found it with all the Halloween stuff out.  I'm hoping they make one similar at Christmas that has little trees



I am definitely going to Michael's in a day or so.  Keep your eyes open for those Christmas trees at Target.  Last year i bought small trees silicon ice cube tray from the $ section. Great size for small kids soap and embeds. ...☺


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Oct 13, 2014)

LunaSkye said:


> Then I guess it's settled: I should try to make a pumpkin soap and a pumpkin beer soap (since it's pumpkin beer season).  I owe you a thank you since I was thinking of making something new. Your thread was my sign.



I just saw a Pumpkin Lager FO on Bramble Berry that I'm curious to try.  Here's the link:  http://www.brambleberry.com/Pumpkin-Lager-Fragrance-Oil-P4839.aspx


----------



## goji_fries (Oct 13, 2014)

KatieShephard said:


> I did a test batch last week of pumpkin soap...trying pumpkin for the first time and a fragrance for the first time.  Glad I did a small test batch, *because I used too much fragrance*!  Live and learn.  This batch I did a couple of days ago came out great!  I got the little pumpkin mold from Michael's (with my 40% off coupon  ) and love how cute they came out.  I do think I should have waited an extra day or two to unmold them since they felt a little sticky...you can see my fingerprints on them, but they are for my use so it doesn't matter too much.



Even if it is too much let them air out for a few weeks or months. I bet those smell amazing.


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 13, 2014)

Nice soaps - Now i have to make one of those too.


----------



## Sinful7 (Oct 13, 2014)

Pop them in the freezer for a few minutes before unmoulding that helps immensely


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 13, 2014)

KatieShephard said:


> Thank you! The mold is a Wilton mold...found it with all the Halloween stuff out. I'm hoping they make one similar at Christmas that has little trees


Those are cute little pumpkin soapies. Pumpkin makes great soap and salt bars. Pumpkin with beer will lather like crazy I usually use it in my pumpkin soap but was out of beer tonight. The little soapies would make nice favors for Thanksgiving. 
Wilton does have a cute Christmas tree mold with 24 cavities. In fact I am pouring another 48 spruce trees tonight


----------



## Tilia (Oct 14, 2014)

Looking at the weather outside (dreary) I want to make pumpkin soap (and soup) too. It's my favorite fall vegetable. Right next to me is the harvest from this year. I like having them close by because they make me happy.  A simple pleasure in life, knowing those pumpkins will make lot's of delicious meals.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 14, 2014)

5 weeks cure, eh? How are they NOW??????

I missed this one, so let me say now they are adorable! What fo did you use?
How did the pumpkin behave? I just made a soap with squash, but squash has virtually zero sugar and fat so I'm thinking it behaves way better than most foods...


----------



## KatieShephard (Oct 14, 2014)

Sinful7 said:


> Pop them in the freezer for a few minutes before unmoulding that helps immensely



 Thanks for the tip...I'll definitely try this next time.



cmzaha said:


> Those are cute little pumpkin soapies. Pumpkin makes great soap and salt bars. Pumpkin with beer will lather like crazy I usually use it in my pumpkin soap but was out of beer tonight. The little soapies would make nice favors for Thanksgiving.
> Wilton does have a cute Christmas tree mold with 24 cavities. In fact I am pouring another 48 spruce trees tonight



Pumpkin and beer, huh?  I may have to try this!  I saw the Wilton tree mold on Amazon, but the shipping is ridiculous...Will be on the lookout at my local Michaels and Hobby Lobby.  Just hope I can get it in time to have my soaps cured by Christmas gift giving time.



lionprincess00 said:


> 5 weeks cure, eh? How are they NOW??????
> 
> I missed this one, so let me say now they are adorable! What fo did you use?
> How did the pumpkin behave? I just made a soap with squash, but squash has virtually zero sugar and fat so I'm thinking it behaves way better than most foods...



They are pretty nice.  Actually, they are a little scrubby...not a ton, but just a bit.  I just used my pumpkin right out of the can...no straining or anything.  Next time I'll try straining to see if they come out smoother.  Then I know if I have more options   Don't remember off the top of my head the fragrance used...but it was from WSP...Pumpkin Spice maybe?  I'll have to check and report back.


----------



## LunaSkye (Oct 14, 2014)

SplendorSoaps said:


> I just saw a Pumpkin Lager FO on Bramble Berry that I'm curious to try.  Here's the link:  http://www.brambleberry.com/Pumpkin-Lager-Fragrance-Oil-P4839.aspx



Brambleberry has about 6 different beer scents to try. I would be the one to try all of them, but it's not the most feasible move to make right now.


----------



## KatieShephard (Oct 15, 2014)

*Update*

Just double checked my FO and it's PERFECT PUMPKIN #452 from WSP

Here's a pic that shows the color morphing from the FO.  You can see the 4 unscented soaps that stayed a nice light orange.  I also used coconut milk in this batch, which probably added to the lighter orange color.


----------



## whiskandbowl (Oct 17, 2014)

LunaSkye said:


> Brambleberry has about 6 different beer scents to try. I would be the one to try all of them, but it's not the most feasible move to make right now.



Slight hijack but I just soaped Pumpkin Lager and Oatmeal Stout. Both smell AWESOME! I can't wait to see how they cure out


----------



## TheOneWhoSoaps (Oct 17, 2014)

My mouth started watering when I saw these soaps - great work!


----------

